# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Bad Gateway 502

## mahwas

Lately i've been experiencing error msg 502 Bad Gateway on almost 90% of the new threads that get posted :Frown: 

Any idea why???

----------


## D7M

happens to me sometimes, too. 

Try clearing your cache, that always works for me.

----------


## fig

Kill the browser (all instances of it) and open a new one.

----------


## Ashop

> Lately i've been experiencing error msg 502 Bad Gateway on almost 90% of the new threads that get posted
> 
> Any idea why???


You may want to clean you computer and restart it.

----------

